# How much sand?



## woadito (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi guys. I am in the process of setting up my 55G 48"L x 12"W tank and I was just wondering how much in LBS of sand I would need to buy. Thanks!


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

I used PFS in my 33 long which has the same bottom footprint of a 55 gallon.

I used almost a full bag of the PFS. I think the PFS came in a 50lb bag.

So say like maybe 40 lbs?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

One to two pounds of sand per gallon, depending on how much rockwork (less sand) and how deep.


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

Check this out. http://www.howmanyfish.com/how-much-gravel.htm
Might give you some idea.


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

google "substrate calculator", the first link is useful


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

I used just under a whole bag of it in my 48x12. A whole bag would be fine. I just don't like my substrate too deep.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I have 40 pounds of black sand in my 55 and was given the advice to remove some, so.... no more than 40 lbs.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> I have 40 pounds of black sand in my 55 and was given the advice to remove some, so.... no more than 40 lbs.


Yeah...I would say about 30lbs should do fine in a standard 55g. Personally...I have it right up to the edge of the trim where it meets the glass and I have my rocks pushed all the way to the bottom glass so they can't dig under the rocks and cause them to fall.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

I like my sand super deep for rocks and to let my mbuna dig, dig, dig. I like at least 4"+ of sand.

Had 200#s PFS in my 125 and now have 300#s in my 220. Just know that you will lose some over time with cleaning the substrate, too.

If it were me, I would put at least a 50# bag in a 55...if it looks to deep, you can always take some out by vacuuming and is much easier than washing and adding more sand if you start out with too little.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Easier to clean if it's not too deep.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> Easier to clean if it's not too deep.


I have not had much issues with cleaning despite the depth. The under sand jets send all the poop flying towards the filter intakes, for the most part. The only issue I do have is that algae wants to grow on the front glass below sand level.

Guess am a bit paranoid about having to add sand at a later date. Have had to do that before and what a mess!!!


----------



## cindywang (Mar 25, 2012)

if you can not make sure,i suggest you do that on google,i always do that


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Under sand jets is a different ballgame.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Easier to clean if it's not too deep.


 whats the best way to clean the sand without sucking up too much sand?


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Not to threadjack, but how does one go about rinsing sand before putting it into the tank. I have always used a collender to rinse my gravel before but now am considering the PFS route. Also how do you clean it? Just hover over it with the siphon and skim the stuff off the top?


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I took mine and put it in a bucket a bit at a time and rinsed it that way. I "swooshed" it around with my hand and dumped the water out, filled it back up, did it again, etc. You can do that or let set the bucket in the sink and turn the water on and just let it overflow, the gunk from the sand will rinse out.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

i use an old pillowcase. works great.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A bucket in the driveway with the hose plunged into the sand all the way to the bottom, running full blast for 15 minutes each batch. The "dirt" will overflow with the water over the top of the bucket, and you will be left with clean sand only.

Every couple minutes you can move the hose to rinse a different portion of the sand. At the end of the 15 minutes, even with the hose still running the water will be clear.

Make sure to warm up the substrate before you place it in the tank.


----------

